# Great American BBQ Contest - Overland Park (Kansas City)



## kcbluesnbbq (Jun 9, 2011)

My team, Meet My Meat, entered the great American BBQ contest in May. I guess I should have posted this sooner, but you know how it goes. Better late than never.

We did best with the vegetable category of all things. We got 14th with grilled yellow squash with a basil leaf, bruschetta, and feta cheese.








It looked prettier than this picture.

Our best meat was our baby back ribs. Came in 30th.







Don't know why pics came out so dark.

Rained on us most of the day on Friday. Started as we were setting up. Nothing like getting soaked  first thing in the morning.













The calm during the night with thin blue smoke gently drifting up from all the teams.







The old double deluxe smoker and me.







At least my rain coat matches.

And finally, a pic of my team. Eric and Dave get a big thanks from me for helping make a crappy wet event turn out to be a fun one.







Overall I think we did pretty good. I just put a new fire box on the double deluxe and had not cooked on it yet. Eric was using his New Braunfels smoker that we put a Yoder Smokers plate in and lowered the firebox. It was the first smoke in it since the mods. They both worked really well.

The pics for the brisket, pork, and chicken need to be edited. Really dark. Cell phone cameras. If I can make the pics look good, I will post them.


----------



## tom37 (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome deal KC.

I wish ya would have let me know you were gonna be out there, I would have tried to make the trip out. 

I have a couple friends cooking at the tonganoxie fairgrounds starting tomorrow morning.

I think I'll visit for a while tomorrow but not compete, gotta get the trailer finished along with the project truck to pull it with.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Tom, Had so much stuff going on I didn't get around to posting anything. One of those I need to post but kept running out of time things.

Building the new fire box and doing all the mods on the New Braunfels and trying to get ready for the contest all at the same time. It is a wonder we made it.

Finally got some down time, had to have some surgery on my face, so trying to catch up with everything that doesn't require much more than typing.

We are doing a Shriners BBQ contest in August and maybe Worlds of Fun in September. Will be at the Royal.

I will be on top of those and get things posted to let everyone know when they are.

Will start a new thread in the smokers section showing the mods we did.


----------

